# crow set-up??



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just got into crow hunting after getting an e-caller with crow sounds on it. First two times out I managed to get a few. After that, nothing. Ive been doing some research and know how important camo is. I've been going to a lot of different spots and its always the same thing. Call in a group right away and then have them land like 100 yards away. They never get close enough for me to shoot. I sit as still as i can when they fly over and Im pretty well hidden. What's going wrong? Ive been setting up in the woods trying to stay by low trees so they can get closer. Should I set up in a field and do I need decoys? Nobody around here hunts them so they arent pressured. Ive been having groups of 5-20 coming in.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Get some decoys they hear the calls but don't see there 
Buddys


----------



## papabearsr (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said I also use the crows that I shoot I set them up with black zip ties on tree branches and place a few on the ground

papabear


----------



## hunting 1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Try and set up on the high ground,under cover, and wear full camo, face mask and gloves included. Crows, even unhunted ones are not dumb. if you are going to use decoys, you should get them elevated, you will never see a flock of crows fighting with an owl and the crows being lower then the owl. One more thing, dont let the crows see you set up, i have not have had any luck calling them in, if I can see them.


----------

